# Golf Monthly Forum European Tour Fantasy League 2014



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2013)

Has been set up


Got to the European Tour Website and follow links to set your team up
http://www.europeantour.com/

To enter the League just find the Join Private League button and use the PIN 4890

Not sure when the first tournament is yet, but presume it will be at the beginning of the new year

Any problems, shout


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

9th Jan is the start date.
Slightly different this year
Still 10 picks but you nominate a "star" player - their winnings count double...


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2013)

in again, hopefully make it to the end of the season this time!!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2013)

fundy said:



			in again, hopefully make it to the end of the season this time!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

cant blame injuries for missing this one mate


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			cant blame injuries for missing this one mate 

Click to expand...

nah just threw the toys out when I forgot to change my side a couple of times last time

as for the injury  driving me crazy again


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2013)

Done :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 15, 2013)

Will get this done before jan 9 start.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 15, 2013)

i'm in as well. Need to try keep a top of it this year, forgot about it for a couple week then just gave up.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

Garush34 said:



			i'm in as well. Need to try keep a top of it this year, forgot about it for a couple week then just gave up.
		
Click to expand...

It will be a lot easier to catch up with the Star player earning double.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope it keeps team changes better this time, I stopped doing it because I twice changes my team and the changes didn't take.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it happened if you left the page and returned or refreshed it.
Stay on the page, make your changes, hit confirm and it should take I.
By then it changed one of my picks mid event last year so who knows...


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			It will be a lot easier to catch up with the Star player earning double.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's seems like a good idea certainly for the majors and wgc's when all the big names will be playing. I think I'll only do this one this year too. Last year I did a couple and I think I last track each week so lost the focus on it.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 16, 2013)

OK I'm in, not done one of these before so will be interesting to see how we get on.


----------



## Hovisbap (Dec 16, 2013)

First time for me too - tips anyone?


----------



## HickoryShaft (Dec 16, 2013)

Hovisbap said:



			First time for me too - tips anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Best tip I have is....Dont pick the same players as me!

They usually  have a great run of form , put them in my team and they miss the next two cuts, drop them and they win the next tournament!!

Good fun league this - I am in


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in! Look like  a bit of fun.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in too.
It'll be good to renew a couple of rivalries from other threads!













They know who I'm talking about  .

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in - Tailormade


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn it!
There's a 'REMOVE THIS TEAM' button ............................................ but it only works on your own team.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2013)

Lets see if some of you chumps can give me a challenge this time :whoo:


----------



## Siren (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope I can remember every tournie this year!


----------



## d2cko (Dec 16, 2013)

In!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2013)

We currently have 16 runners, last time we had over 80, so come on peeps, join in

Ive had a chat to Mike and he has very kindly offered to dig a little something out of the GM cupboard as a prize to the winner

Roll up, Roll up


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in, does Mike have wooden spoons in the GM prize cupboard? Just carve my name on one now


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I'm in, does Mike have wooden spoons in the GM prize cupboard? Just carve my name on one now 

Click to expand...

I'll give you a good fight for that honour unfortunately!

*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 19, 2013)

the first 2 mths were enjoyable but if you missed 2 weeks or a biggie you were so far behind it just wasnt enjoyable anymore. Star player doubling points I like, very Jeux sans frontier  

So I'm in


----------



## Siren (Dec 19, 2013)

Joined


----------



## geejayboy28 (Dec 21, 2013)

That's me joined for another exciting tournament............good luck to all that enter


----------



## Matty2803 (Dec 23, 2013)

Joined! Gd luck to all!


----------



## rich1981 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have joined up, never tried it before but hopefully I won't embarrass myself.

Rajarella - bogeymen


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2013)

First Tournament in the new Fantasy League is the Volvo in South Africa starting on 9th January

Get your teams entered just Go to the European Tour Website and follow links to set your team up
http://www.europeantour.com/

 To enter the League just find the Join Private League button and use the PIN 4890

we have 28 teams so far, Mike is putting up a prize from the GM mystery cupboard

Enjoy


----------



## HarryMonk (Dec 29, 2013)

Still working on a team that will challenge for the top, It will be done and in by the deadline.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2013)

HarryMonk said:



			Still working on a team that will challenge for the top, It will be done and in by the deadline.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to enter your team yet, but you can register now.
You can change your team totally each week and you will get reminder emails from the tour with cut off times for each week
The main difference this year is you pick one star player who's earnings count double .and you can change this at will

So register now and sort out your team a day or so before each tournament as players can and do withdraw at short notice


----------



## Duckster (Dec 29, 2013)

Entered


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2013)

Joined although it says pending whatever that means.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Joined although it says pending whatever that means.
		
Click to expand...

Pending me accepting you into the GM League as I set the league up.

All done, you should have a confirming email very shortly

Enjoy


----------



## HarryMonk (Dec 31, 2013)

Currently pending "first time lucky"


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Done - must do better than last year!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Pending me accepting you into the GM League as I set the league up.

All done, you should have a confirming email very shortly

Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, all sorted.
Excuse my ignorance, this doesn't look like other fantasy style set ups I play. If you want you can basically pick the top 10 in the 2013 EU money list and go for the ride :thup:
I was expecting a Sun Dream Team like config with high ranked players having a higher value.
Should be good fun though.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 31, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Pending me accepting you into the GM League as I set the league up.

All done, you should have a confirming email very shortly

Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Im in Phil pending.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2014)

Everyone who has applied should have now had a confirmation email from the Tour

If not PM me

Still plenty of time to join and no limit on numbers, its a bit of fun and its free, so jump in

First tournament is the South African Volvo starting on Jan 9th, :whoo:


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 1, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Everyone who has applied should have now had a confirmation email from the Tour

If not PM me

Still plenty of time to join and no limit on numbers, its a bit of fun and its free, so jump in

First tournament is the South African Volvo starting on Jan 9th, :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

awaiting your mail Phil....strong contender for the wooden spoon....


----------



## adiemel (Jan 1, 2014)

first time entering, the wooden spoon is mine. was waiting for being accepted to the league I am pending at the moment


----------



## 49neil (Jan 1, 2014)

I've joined in too - if that's ok?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2014)

All welcome


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			All welcome 

Click to expand...

Im in.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes even pokerjoke is welcome 

Good to have you onboard Tony :whoo:


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2014)

Phil, have entered for the tricky second season


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 2, 2014)

Think I'm in, it's still early and I am not with the programme yet


----------



## danbaylis (Jan 2, 2014)

Joined. Happy Slappers, first year so should be fun!


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2014)

I've just had a look at the GM League standings ................................. and on my PC I'm top of the league!



EAT MY SHORTS forummers.

*Slime*.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I'm last.......still pending....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Well I'm last.......still pending....
		
Click to expand...

Joined at 07.42 : accepted at 07.56 
Hope it was worth the wait  
Got some good team names
"Poulters Tartan Trews" is the latest

Room for everyone, first tournament starts on Thursday


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2014)

Number of teams is now 48


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 3, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got some good team names
"Poulters Tartan Trews" is the latest

Room for everyone, first tournament starts on Thursday
		
Click to expand...

That's me. Hopefully do better than last year, almost kept up for the main part until I forgot to change the team for two tournaments and plummeted down the rankings like a stone, at which point it became a lost cause......


----------



## snell (Jan 3, 2014)

Just joined up!

Hopefully it performs better than my fantasy football team!


----------



## OMcG (Jan 6, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Tailormade 368 :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok peeps. First tournament starts Thursday morning in South Africa

Get your teams sorted within the next 30 hours please
Don't forget you can change your entire team each week and you can choose 1 member each week as a star player and their winnings count double

Any questions PM me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2014)

It says I'm still pending ? :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It says I'm still pending ? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

They're just checking your criminal record .


*Anon*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 7, 2014)

57 teams entered so far
its important to be in it right from the start

But as I have to physically accept you into the league, if you join at midnight Wednesday, dont be surprised if your team isnt accepted in time for the deadline

so dont delay, do it now


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2014)

Team chosen.
I don't want to shoot myself in the foot before the competition starts!

*Slime*.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm in - never done anything like this before - will add to the interest this year


----------



## HarryMonk (Jan 7, 2014)

Let play ball, good luck to all.


----------



## Lollfred (Jan 8, 2014)

team added ... ora best all


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don't forget you can change your entire team each week and you can choose 1 member each week as a star player and their winnings count double
		
Click to expand...

Aaah, I didn't know that, all makes sense now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2014)

Last few hours to get your teams sorted

Still time to enter


----------



## AMcC (Jan 8, 2014)

Just entered a team for the first time as well, let's see how this goes


----------



## Siren (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck all!

(Dont mean it really)


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 8, 2014)

phil, just been online and there are a couple awaiting acceptance


----------



## AMcC (Jan 8, 2014)

does anyone know how to change your on screen name?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			phil, just been online and there are a couple awaiting acceptance
		
Click to expand...


All done, little last minute rush 

I have no idea how to change your screen name, if you click on your name on the log in page you can change email, password etc, but cant see how to do the screen name

You may be stuck with it


----------



## AMcC (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheers Phil, I don't even remember volunteering that screen name


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2014)

AMcC said:



			Cheers Phil, I don't even remember volunteering that screen name 

Click to expand...

Do you not like Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious then


----------



## AMcC (Jan 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you not like Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious then 

Click to expand...

Don't like being guilty of sesquipedalianism, so picked something shorter. and easier to type


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 8, 2014)

Just had to change 8 players as they were not in the starting line up tomorrow


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2014)

Ill check the team page before I retire to bed at about 11.30

any who join after that time I cannot guarantee you will get in , in time for this first tournament.

So this is your last chance


----------



## CMAC (Jan 9, 2014)

AMcC said:



			does anyone know how to change your on screen name?
		
Click to expand...

email link for that, they changed mine in about 3 mins after emailing


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 9, 2014)

log into the fantasy league site, on the heading bar you should see your current team name, to the right should be a edit name button, click on that and hey presto


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2014)

I like the way the European Tour Website "live Scoring" page shows your players in blue and your star player in gold.

makes it easy to see how they are doing

anyone got a big block of blue at the top of the leader board?


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 9, 2014)

I appear to have 10 in the top 34 so that'll be the kiss of death


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2014)

Excellent ................ and I've got three in the bottom six!
Same old, same old...........

Anyone got a small sidearm I can borrow?


*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 9, 2014)

Thomas Bjorn is my star man,i expect many more made him starman too.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 9, 2014)

My star man is last


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Thomas Bjorn is my star man,i expect many more made him starman too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is my star man as well.

5 below par,

1 even

4 not in with a shout


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2014)

Most of my team in touching distance by the look of it, 3 in the top 10.


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 9, 2014)

Got 1st and 2nd ............... can we stop now?


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 9, 2014)

Got three in the top seven and six in the top 14 - can't believe I changed my mind and put Bjorn in instead of Monsieur Jacquelin last night though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2014)

Rubbish - forgot to change my team doh !!


----------



## IainP (Jan 9, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I like the way the European Tour Website "live Scoring" page shows your players in blue and your star player in gold.

makes it easy to see how they are doing

anyone got a big block of blue at the top of the leader board?
		
Click to expand...

That is more like it, and no


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2014)

Charl needs to pull his finger out :swing:


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2014)

My guys have picked up five shots so far this morning. 
That's an average of half a shot each ....................... ooooooooooohhhhhh.
At least Bjorn is of the bottom now.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2014)

Luiten gets an albatros on the 10th. Go Joooooost.

*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 10, 2014)

Things are looking good.
However as we all have 10 selections in a small field,we should all do pretty well


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2014)

Unfortunately I have just as many players going backwards as I have going forwards!
I currently have four of the bottom ten!


*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 10, 2014)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately I have just as many players going backwards as I have going forwards!
I currently have four of the bottom ten!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

The only way is up then.
The trouble with these type of things is I forget to change my team every comp.
Im hoping someone will let us know when each new comp is.
I know its on the website,however im very forgetfull.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 11, 2014)

Things looking up 

Surely everybody has a decent amount in the top ten now? :whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 11, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Things looking up 

Surely everybody has a decent amount in the top ten now? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

7 in the top 10, fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			The only way is up then.
*The trouble with these type of things is I forget to change my team every comp.
Im hoping someone will let us know when each new comp is.*
I know its on the website,however im very forgetfull.
		
Click to expand...

i get a weekly email as a reminder


not the best start for me, i have the leader but my star player is a long way off the lead


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2014)

Six in the top ten for me, star player just creeping in too!


*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel I might be retiring after 1 event I'll be so far behind:rofl:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 12, 2014)

2nd, 3rd, 10th, 13th, 19th, 24th, 29th somewhere near 810k


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2014)

I managed a 1st, 2nd & 3rd place but my 'star man' performed like a joker and was well down the field.
A quick calculation shows me with, I think, â‚¬1,405,115.
To stand a chance you must have your star man as the winner, of that I have no doubt.

*Slime*.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2014)

When does the fantasy site get updated with results?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2014)

Normally Sunday late evening but can be later depending on when the event finishes.
Should be done soon I'd guess.....


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2014)

Scores are there now. 1.1m for me and mid table obscurity, saved by having the winner, but like many had schwartzel as my star. Wd to Paddy who leads with 1.9m!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2014)

12 position so quite pleased.
Paddy great score.
I bet the leaders well over 2000 overall.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2014)

I had a good start but also had Schwartzel as star man, cant help thinking having a star player s a bad move.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2014)

Quality start
Only 1.1 mill down after the first week.......

Spookily, even with only 36 players in the tournament, every one picked a different team or star player as no 2 scores are the same...


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 12, 2014)

40th with just under 1.1 million - I'm going to have to study the form a bit better


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2014)

Had a shocker - forgot to sort my team out before the event


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Quality start
Only 1.1 mill down after the first week.......

Spookily, even with only 36 players in the tournament, every one picked a different team or star player as no 2 scores are the same...
		
Click to expand...

But at least you're ahead of *Fragger* .......................... every cloud and all that!

I'm currently in 16th and also had Schwartzel as my star player.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2014)

Slime said:



			But at least you're ahead of *Fragger* .......................... every cloud and all that!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

The only saving grace of the weekend........:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Forgot all about this and didn't change my team at all so I'm 1.6 million down on the forum leaders and 1.8 million down overall!
Oops!


----------



## paddyc (Jan 12, 2014)

Number 1 in the forum and 41st overall after first week,so well pleased,won't last for long I'm sure. Surprised not that many fancied Louis to win given his record in SA.


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 12, 2014)

6th on the forum but 755th overall


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 13, 2014)

Out of it already....... a million down on the leaders after the first comp..... doesn't bode well...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2014)

So, that was a nice gentle intro event with everyone making money..

Now the fun really starts.
Not 36 but 150-odd players to choose from and a cut!!

Get your thinking caps on and your form books out.
You can change all 10 players if you wish
Should you drop last week's Star Man, his place will automatically be taken by his replacement - so if Louis was your Man and he was 4th on your list, whoever is 4th on your new list will be the Golden Boy.
But you can change it if you want...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2014)

paddyc said:



			Number 1 in the forum and 41st overall after first week,so well pleased,won't last for long I'm sure. Surprised not that many fancied Louis to win given his record in SA.
		
Click to expand...

He has been playing like a complete knob for a while though which is why Charl won the 50-50 choice for me. Why oh why didn't I just pick Louis  

It starts proper this week anyway, no small field nonsense which will make it more interesting as there should be some different star player choices :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



*He has been playing like a complete knob for a while though which is why Charl won the 50-50 choice for me. Why oh why didn't I just pick Louis  
*
It starts proper this week anyway, no small field nonsense which will make it more interesting as there should be some different star player choices :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely the same as that!
I've just worked out that if I'd had Louis I'd be lying in 3rd in the forum league :angry:.   
Hey ho.


*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 13, 2014)

You should all have had an email from the European Tour regarding this weeks tournament
Note the EARLY CUT OFF TIME of 03.00 Thursday morning GMT and get your team changes in before then.

Enjoy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 13, 2014)

We might have a slight problem with the league table
3 new players registered after the start of the Durban tournament, yet their scores are included in the league

Ive emailed the Fantasy League helpdesk so they can have a look

will update as and when


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 14, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We might have a slight problem with the league table
3 new players registered after the start of the Durban tournament, yet their scores are included in the league

Ive emailed the Fantasy League helpdesk so they can have a look

will update as and when
		
Click to expand...

mmm, somethings going on because I was 6th when I originally looked, now today I'm 7th........... strange


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2014)

Hovisbap said:



			mmm, somethings going on because I was 6th when I originally looked, now today I'm 7th........... strange
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh, I sense a 100 page wonder thread coming on


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We might have a slight problem with the league table
3 new players registered after the start of the Durban tournament, yet their scores are included in the league

Ive emailed the Fantasy League helpdesk so they can have a look

will update as and when
		
Click to expand...

It maybe time to name them so that we can discount them from the league.
Better still, just reduce any totals they earn by the ammount from this tournament.




Hovisbap said:



			mmm, somethings going on because I was 6th when I originally looked, now today I'm 7th........... strange
		
Click to expand...

I've suddenly dropped a spot too! Now down to 17th.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2014)

You can join a League at any time.
Any points accumulated still count towards that league....


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2014)

Imurg said:



			You can join a League at any time.
Any points accumulated still count towards that league....
		
Click to expand...

I've no problem with that, but, the way I read it is that they joined the league after the Durban tournament had started and their results from that tournament still stood!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2014)

Slime said:



			I've no problem with that, but, the way I read it is that they joined the league after the Durban tournament had started and their results from that tournament still stood!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

That's because their profile was created before the tournament was started -


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's because their profile was created before the tournament was started -
		
Click to expand...

But their winnings from the tournament have counted, despite not registering a team before it had started.
Teams must be picked & registered before the tournament starts, surely.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Imurg said:



			You can join a League at any time.
Any points accumulated still count towards that league....
		
Click to expand...

This.

These people have created their team from the start and picked it like everybody else. They have just joined onto GM league after the first week. Nothing wrong imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2014)

Slime said:



			But their winnings from the tournament have counted, despite not registering a team before it had started.
Teams must be picked & registered before the tournament starts, surely.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

But the team is registered as you say 

The team is created and they get points from the tournament - so when they join a league those points are on their profile.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 14, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We might have a slight problem with the league table
3 new players registered after the start of the Durban tournament, yet their scores are included in the league

Ive emailed the Fantasy League helpdesk so they can have a look

will update as and when
		
Click to expand...

eh? 

doesn't matter one jot when they join the GM forum league! GM is just a sub-set of the fantasy league for ease of finding us all.

when I ran the last GM league people were joining weeks/months after the first tournament of the season, makes no difference.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the team is registered as you say 

The team is created and they get points from the tournament - so when they join a league those points are on their profile.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry guys, I think I misunderstood.
I thought they'd only just joined the European Tour Fantasy League after the tourney had begun, not the GM league having already registered their team in the overall competition.


*Slime*..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 14, 2014)

had a reply from the Fantasy League peeps and yes as others have posted, they had registered and picked their teams before the first tournament, but they then joined our mini league over the weekend and therefore their points get carted over

So panic over, it is all above board , get your teams picked before 03.00 Thursday morning and good luck to you all


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just picked my team for this week - meh goad it's much harder with a big field than last week was - hoping Mr Jiminez won't go in the huff with not being my star man selection this week


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Just picked my team for this week - meh goad it's much harder with a big field than last week was - hoping Mr Jiminez won't go in the huff with not being my star man selection this week
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully my Star Joker from last week is not playing this week.

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 15, 2014)

Get your teams sorted *NOW* guys n gals

Abu Dhabi tournament starts at 03.20 Thursday (tomorrow) morning

Good Luck


----------



## Siren (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope you all have terrible picks :thup::thup:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 15, 2014)

just looked now, just as well as 5 werent playing- must try this wiziwig thing tomorrow


----------



## Siren (Jan 15, 2014)

CMAC said:



			just looked now, just as well as 5 werent playing- must try this wiziwig thing tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Google nutjob.eu buddy


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2014)

Come on then guys who have you picked as star player? There should be a mix this week with plenty more to choose from :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Jan 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Come on then guys who have you picked as star player? There should be a mix this week with plenty more to choose from :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I picked Sergio as my star player...good choice 

But my pick out of left field was Steve Webster, and he's going ok.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			I picked Sergio as my star player...good choice 

But my pick out of left field was Steve Webster, and he's going ok.
		
Click to expand...

Its the left field picks that come off that make the difference in this sort of thing imo. Most people will have the same big names in each tournament.

I think the left field pick captain that comes off could be epic. Its just having the nuts to do it


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its the left field picks that come off that make the difference in this sort of thing imo. Most people will have the same big names in each tournament.

I think the left field pick captain that comes off could be epic. Its just having the nuts to do it 

Click to expand...

Especially if they win!!

Stenson's my Man this week so expect a missed cut.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 16, 2014)

Sergio looks as if he has a dodgy shoulder, been getting treatment from the physio on course and 9 off the lead at the mo

Ive gone for Tommy Fleetwood as star man this week , Outside Ryder Cup????


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Come on then guys who have you picked as star player? There should be a mix this week with plenty more to choose from :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't ask a question like that without revealing your own Star Man, come on *Birchy*, spill the beans.
Just for the record, my Joker this week is Stenson, which is a shame because *Imurg* has told me he's going to miss the cut ......................... bugger!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2014)

Ooooooohhhh, I've got one whole player in the top ten and they're all either playing or played.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2014)

Slime said:



			Ooooooohhhh, I've got one whole player in the top ten and they're all either playing or played.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ive only got one in top ten too, luckily its my star man  

Joost Luiten this week for my star man, it was a nice start by him but better luck next week Joost after this kiss of death :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 16, 2014)

Rory Macilroy (cant call him Rors) will win this week- as sure as eggs is eggs


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Especially if they win!!

Stenson's my Man this week so expect a missed cut.....
		
Click to expand...

You have ruined his career! Since you posted this he has fallen apart


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 16, 2014)

That's what I get for dropping Rafa Cabrera-Bello to accommodate Sergio - rookie mistake


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2014)

Rorys my starman this week.
Im just wandering why I never put Luke in my 10,crazy.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 16, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			That's what I get for dropping Rafa Cabrera-Bello to accommodate Sergio - rookie mistake
		
Click to expand...

Did exactly the same thing and to make things worse I have Paul Casey as my start man, I had a feeling in my gut he would do well, though that feeling may have been the hot chilli I ate.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2014)

I took out Wattel and put in Garcia..........great decision


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2014)

Stenson in big trouble, looks like half the leagues star man could be on his way home


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2014)

Rory hit the ball great and has just holed a sweet putt at the first, he is the danger man. Hopefully this season will see the proper Rory back rather than that imposter we got last season :thup:

Some very low scores out there today by look of it.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Stenson in big trouble, looks like half the leagues star man could be on his way home 

Click to expand...

Told you so.....


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2014)

Two of my ten have missed the cut, Stenson and Horsey, with Garcia and Fisher, looking likely to miss as well.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Two of my ten have missed the cut, Stenson and Horsey, with Garcia and Fisher, looking likely to miss as well.
		
Click to expand...

Garcia is rallying bravely despite some sort of injury. Iv got Kaymer though who is dropping faster than Jordans knickers.


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2014)

If my guys pull their fingers out I might have five making the weekend!
I'm looking forward to next week already .
I think I'll get *Mrs. Slime* to pick my team from now on!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2014)

At this precise moment I only have 1 missing the cut - Yep, Mr StarMan Stensen........Muppet!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 17, 2014)

Just Stenson missng the cut for me so far, not my star man though.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2014)

Imurg said:



			At this precise moment I only have 1 missing the cut - Yep, Mr StarMan Stensen........Muppet!
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			Just Stenson missng the cut for me so far, not my star man though.
		
Click to expand...

You both sound like a very similar team to mine :thup:

Not many up in the big money spots at the moment though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep.....Stenson missing for me too,and Jbe Kruger... all the rest in it at the mo with a couple in 4th place. Still think it will be impossible to make up the Â£1million plus gap between me and first place though.....


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Yep.....Stenson missing for me too,and Jbe Kruger... all the rest in it at the mo with a couple in 4th place. Still think it will be impossible to make up the Â£1million plus gap between me and first place though.....
		
Click to expand...

Very possible with a few good star player choices.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2014)

Got about half my team missing the cut. Have to hope that the ones that do move up the leaderboard tomorrow.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2014)

McIlroy is playing well and jut hit a blinder which hit the flag stick, ready for a tap in 3  to take him to 5 under


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like projected cut is now PAR, so Donaldson and Garcia need to get their fingers out.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 17, 2014)

6 of my ten making the cut. Star man Kaymer battling back to make it. I knew his form around this track was worth the star man punt.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2014)

9 from 10 through to the weekend. Star man nicely tucked in behind the leaders.

Should be good to watch over the weekend :thup:


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 17, 2014)

I am still hacked off that last week I had Dubois instead of Dubuisson! I did the changes at work at didnt pay enough attention. Thought I had done OK and didn't realise my mistake until Monday! DOH!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 17, 2014)

8 of 10 made the cut, Rory & Luiten at the pointy end of the field, but Sergio as my star man struggling to make me big bucks.
Here's to a good weekend:fore:


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2014)

Had a bit of a blinder over the closing few holes methinks.
I suddenly have nine through, but to be fair, five of those made it by one shot or by being bang on the mark!
Suddenly my weekend is looking a little bit brighter.
My Joker has gone though ....................... Stenson Shmenson, what a plum!

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Jan 17, 2014)

9 out of 10 though with Stenson gone. Quite happy with double money man Rory moving along nicely


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 17, 2014)

7 out of 10 through - Star man Stenson gone though

Come on Rory and Tommy Bjord


----------



## Break90 (Jan 17, 2014)

8 players through to the weekend, and 3 in the top 7, star man has the weekend off though unfortunately.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 17, 2014)

Only six through to the weekend, also three in the top 7, joker missed the cut as well, did anyone else have Harrington as their star man :-(


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Think it could be a good week - only one missed the cut , got the leader and star man just sitting behind


----------



## louise_a (Jan 17, 2014)

9 through and 4 in top 10, including star man, just need them to keep it going.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2014)

just a quick reminder that this weeks selection must be in tuesday due to a wednesday start date


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2014)

Did anyone have the winner this week.
I expect most of us had Rory.
I was going to have Phil as well however I couldn't find his name on the list,anyone know why?
I jumped 5 places this week,up to 7th.


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Did anyone have the winner this week.
I expect most of us had Rory.
*I was going to have Phil as well however I couldn't find his name on the list,anyone know why?*
I jumped 5 places this week,up to 7th.
		
Click to expand...

Its only the European tour players listed, so you cant have any of the yanks when they come over to play (for eg you wont be able to have the Duff man this week)


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			Its only the European tour players listed, so you cant have any of the yanks when they come over to play (for eg you wont be able to have the Duff man this week)
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry how dense.
Clues in the title,thx


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2014)

Had a pants week last week. 
Have just picked my team for Qatar & it looks really poor! I'm not holding out much hope, but you never know!

*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			Had a pants week last week. 
Have just picked my team for Qatar & it looks really poor! I'm not holding out much hope, but you never know!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate a little more PMA needed


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Come on mate a little more PMA needed
		
Click to expand...

Hey, you haven't seen my team fella .

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Jan 21, 2014)

Bump...

Think you only have an hour or so left to put in this weeks team guys


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rafa doing well for me at the top of the leaderboard after two rounds - nine of my team made the cut but they are very spread out across the weekend field - only last weeks winner let me down, though the Big Easy had a good go at missing out.

I also dropped Mr Jiminez this - correct decision as he booked a weekend off - but I still feel bad about it - Forgive me Miguel.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2014)

8 out of 10 through with 4 in the top 10. Star man is a few back but not out of it :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2014)

3 missed
3 in the top 10 - 1st and 2nd including the StarMan!!
Could still be a good week!

Not much cash for those finishing outside the top 10....


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 23, 2014)

9 thru, but closest to the lead is 7back

If you turn the remaining players leaderboard upside down i'm doing pretty well


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2014)

8 go through.
Cabrera-Bello will fail .......................... he's in my team .
My Joker just made it at -1!
Fingers crossed for tomorrow & Saturday.


*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 23, 2014)

8 through, just 2 in the top 10, star man is not too many back.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 23, 2014)

7 through 4 in the top ten including leader.
Stenson needs a miracle to win as my star man.


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2014)

So, eight players pegged it up today ........................... and six of them shot over par, marvelous.
Of my eight players my Joker is last and is a mere 13 shots off the pace. 
Roll on Saturday .


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2014)

Tough scores out there today for most. 6 of my 8 went backwards although my star man stepped up and is nicely poised ready for tomorrow :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 24, 2014)

Realistically 4 chances to score points.
A bad day on the course and I never hit a ball.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like my star man has bombed it at the last! :angry: 

Sergio nearly man again it looks like!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sergio nearly man again it looks like!
		
Click to expand...

Hope so :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2014)

PLAYOFF TIME


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2014)

Over burrowed that putt on 18th twice now Sergio you tool 

Ilonen showing great bottle here off the tee with the driver. Second drive is a beauty!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing bunker shot from Sergio


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2014)

Great play from Sergio to win that in the end.

Star man winner :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2014)

Blimey - you get almost as much from Sergio on his own as I have from all mine -and my Star man was 3rd!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Blimey - you get almost as much from Sergio on his own as I have from all mine -and my Star man was 3rd!!!
		
Click to expand...

Star man certainly makes this years a lot more open imo. Last year it was so hard to make ground on other teams because a lot of  the time teams only had one or two players different.

There will be a lot of star men worse of than 3rd so you will still probably move up a lot. Stenson seemed popular again this week but did nothing.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, reckon a good few places higher - accumulated just shy of 620k


And it looks like I beat Fragger again....!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2014)

My Joker was my only player to shoot over par today and he finished 75th!
However, and this is a big however, I managed a 1st and two tied 3rd! 
Maybe I'll move up a few from my current 18th spot.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks a successful week for me also - joker did ok as well


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2014)

Nightmare week,only 2 in top ten


----------



## Break90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Star man Sergio rescued me, 8 made the cut but only one other top 20. About 700k total I think.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			My Joker was my only player to shoot over par today and he finished 75th!
However, and this is a big however, I managed a 1st and two tied 3rd! 
*Maybe I'll move up a few from my current 18th spot.*

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Nope ............ down to 21st! Bugger.
*
Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			Nope ............ down to 21st! Bugger.
*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


I went from 7th to 24th,need a big week next week to keep my interest


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2014)

Up a few places but still well down the table.
After next week there's a couple of nothing events and then the first "biggie"
Have your Star Man win the WGC Matchplay and you're moving up.
Unless everyone pick the same that is....


----------



## louise_a (Jan 26, 2014)

A poor week and a big plummet down the table for me.

A very well done again to our leader Patrick who is now 3rd in the entire competition.


----------



## HarryMonk (Jan 26, 2014)

Defo need a big week it all looked good on day three then three boomed from the top 10.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 26, 2014)

Up into 8th place now, warming up nicely.


----------



## paddyc (Jan 26, 2014)

louise_a said:



			A poor week and a big plummet down the table for me.

A very well done again to our leader Patrick who is now 3rd in the entire competition.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise.

The dizzy heights of 3rd hey. I'm it sure will not last long. More luck than judgement to pick two winners out of three and with Sergio well down the leaderboard after round 1, it was not looking a wise choice.

The good thing about this year is that with the "STAR MAN" your not out of it even if your a couple of million behind the leader especially with the big money WGC events and majors.

Hard to pick a winner this week though, with so many big names playing,  but if I can go up 2 spots, a years worth of Titleists Pro V's will come in very handy!

Good luck 

Paddy


----------



## drs1878 (Jan 26, 2014)

Only 400k for me...... Missed it was we'd start so 4 none players in my team..... School boy error,,


----------



## louise_a (Jan 26, 2014)

only 400K!! 250K more than me and I did remember it started on wednesday


----------



## Siren (Jan 26, 2014)

Not bad but not great 670k.

Garcia winning killed me as I had rafa as my joker.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2014)

What the hell has happened to Thomas Bjorn, as soon as he gets in my fantasy team he's useless!


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			What the hell has happened to Thomas Bjorn, as soon as he gets in my fantasy team he's useless!
		
Click to expand...



Same for me, had him last week and had him this week aswell although not by choice. Tried to change my team at work but the comp crashed and forgot to change it when i got home. So only got 7 players playing this week out of ten, and some of the players i would have pick are so far playing well. E.g. Rory


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gil_Emott said:



			What the hell has happened to Thomas Bjorn, as soon as he gets in my fantasy team he's useless!
		
Click to expand...

I put Thomas back into the line up this week too - but my big mistake was not changing star man from Stenson to Rory - pleased one of my team has started with a nine under round but lots of people who've picked him will have him as star


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2014)

Really didn't want to be a sheep and pick Rory as star man this week but I just couldn't see past him so luckily I did 

All mine doing ok so far. Half doing well and the other inside the cut line.

Theres some seriously low rounds out there this week so it will be a topsy turvy one :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2014)

Baaa!!*

Originally had Joost as my Star but had a butchers around other teams and the majority have Rory as Star Man.
Couldn't take the risk of Rory winning and me being another million behind...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Baaa!!*

Originally had Joost as my Star but had a butchers around other teams and the majority have Rory as Star Man.
Couldn't take the risk of Rory winning and me being another million behind...
		
Click to expand...

I tried my best not to pick him but I could just see him in my mind stood there with the trophy 

Will have to wait for the speculative star man choice until next week :rofl:


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2014)

3 birdie finish has helped Bjorn to level par. Have Rory as my star man, but only other performer so far has been Lawrie.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ive currently got 2nd, a T3 then the next is all the way down in T52. Not looking like a great week for me.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2014)

Apart from Rory I think all mine are asleep...


----------



## Break90 (Jan 30, 2014)

All ten playing (first time in 3 events so far!!) and all ten under par after round 1. 

Star man topping the lotâ€¦â€¦â€¦baaaaaaaaa


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2014)

Got Rors as a star man plus players like Gallacher and Sterne doing well


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 30, 2014)

Made a giant mistake! I included Coetzee and Garcia in my team. I'm sure I saw them in the starting line up somewhere?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 30, 2014)

Thats what happens if you use orange balls mate, does things to your eyes


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats what happens if you use orange balls mate, does things to your eyes 

Click to expand...

That's a very colourist remark


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hovisbap said:



			Made a giant mistake! I included Coetzee and Garcia in my team. I'm sure I saw them in the starting line up somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

If when you do your tfrs there is a tab to highlight only those playing in the next tournament, makes life a little easier and saves the frustartion of picking players who then dont play


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			If when you do your tfrs there is a tab to highlight only those playing in the next tournament, makes life a little easier and saves the frustartion of picking players who then dont play
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'll do that next time.


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I put Thomas back into the line up this week too - but *my big mistake was not changing star man from Stenson to Rory* - pleased one of my team has started with a nine under round but lots of people who've picked him will have him as star
		
Click to expand...


Same as that, although I did change my Joker to someone else!
I feel that I'm far enough behind to have to try & pick a surprise Joker in order to catch up. Pathetic! Panicking after just two events.
Anyway .............................. 8 through & 2 left behind for the weekend.
Come on Joker, you know you can do it!

*Slime*.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jiminez and Brandon Grace didn't make it - but four of me men in the top six (and joint 6th) places will do me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2014)

Got 7 in top ten - Hanson,Grace and Ulhien missed out 

But got the Top man as star man and another 3 in top ten with the other 3 not far behind


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 31, 2014)

Got 7 through would have had 8 but Uihlien bogied the last !!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2014)

7 through, 5 in the top 20 but star man is top of the pile....


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2014)

Doomed this week,giving up hope.
Think ive got 5 left


----------



## Break90 (Jan 31, 2014)

9 made the cut this week, star man leading, three others in top ten and three more within striking distance. Shaping up to be my best week so far.


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2014)

A much better day today.
Rory is not winning, four in the top ten and my joker had a better day too!
Gallagher, (not my joker), had a stunning finish with eight birdies and an eagle in his last ten holes!!
He was -6 with ten to go, now he's two  clear of the field on -16.
Suddenly I'm looking forward to tomorrow, shame I won't be able to watch it though.
*
Slime*.


----------



## macca64 (Feb 1, 2014)

Forgot to do it this week, muppet!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2014)

got the top 2 but the other 5 I have through  aren't doing very well


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 1, 2014)

louise_a said:



			got the top 2 but the other 5 I have through  aren't doing very well
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much same as me - only top two and Jamie Donaldson (9th) of my eight are doing well.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 1, 2014)

Ive got the top 3 and Donaldson. 4 others skulking around between 19th and 50th.


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 2, 2014)

I still have Rory playing well, Donaldson  but the rest are playing like I did yesterday or have already gone home.:angry:


----------



## AMcC (Feb 2, 2014)

Have Rory and Stephen, Rory as my joker so to that would be a good win, but my heart is telling me to cheer for Stephen.:whoo:


----------



## mchacker (Feb 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^^Exactly the same as me :whoo:'mon Stevie


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well done Stevie G - the spin on that wedge at 18 was scary though


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2014)

Horrific week.
Accumulated less from my bunch of repreobates than the winner got himself.
4 weeks in and already nearly 2 million behind.
Almost as stupid a game as Golf.......


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2014)

Just over 600k this week, up into the top 20 at least, just annoyed changed my star man from Gallagher at the last min


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2014)

Only made â‚¬257,139 this week and I've slipped down to 24th.
If you don't pick the winner, you'll be lunched!
My top player was 5th, but he was my Joker, so got me â‚¬120,460 ...................... not good enough.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 2, 2014)

Up to 4th now :whoo:

Slowly climbing back up to last years perch


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2014)

Oooooh...
Cut to pieces...!!!
Half my team gone.


Good job I have 3 in the top 5 (including StarMan George).


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2014)

Currently got 4 dropping including star man! They are all back in though if just 2 more people cock up the finish


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2014)

Not that much to play for really..pick the top 10, with starman winning and you won't get a million..


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got to hang in there to the big moneys around.
struggling again this week
starman already gone


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2014)

Four below the line, but three of them are on -3 so a few bad finishes could see them back in the game!
Three of mine are T5 or better, but I can't for the life of me remember putting Molinari in my team. Hey ho, I just wish I'd accidentally picked him as my Joker too!
To be fair, I can't remember picking Willett either .

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2014)

Funny day today.
Most of my guys went backwards, a couple effectively disappeared but one went on and won it ....................... and he was my Joker!
My second placed guy earned me â‚¬21,407, my top guy earned me â‚¬412,100 ............. subtle difference!
Have to have moved up a few spots from my current 24th.


*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2014)

Had the winner but nothing else


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Had the winner but nothing else
		
Click to expand...

this for me too


----------



## Siren (Feb 9, 2014)

around 315k for me pity I changed Coetzee for schwartzel as star man....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2014)

Georgie Boy was my StarMan too, and I had Aiken...
Totalled about 480k
Shame it wasn't a big week.....


----------



## EuanRoss (Feb 10, 2014)

Managed to top the golf monthly charts for the week. Woo hoo.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 10, 2014)

Managed to have winner for second week in a row, but not much else.

This weeks tournament looks interesting so much as not many star players playing and a smaller prize fund.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Utter crap. Star man missed cut but had the winner. Made up a small amount on the leader but dropped a couple of spots.

Everybody must of had the winner this week with that crap field.

Roll on the big events! :whoo:


----------



## EuanRoss (Feb 10, 2014)

I've just picked my team, real struggle, what am awful field. Must be worth Â£4.73 and a box of pro v's to the winner.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2014)

! also had the winner but my starman was way down the list. dropped a few places again


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 10, 2014)

Dropped a few slots as well, had the winner but my star man was way down the field, this week looks like pot luck.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2014)

Pot luck or not, it's going okay for me!
Only seven made it through but five are currently T12 or better. My Joker is sitting T3, Thomas Aiken, but I expect a lot of people picked him.
Looking forward to tomorrow.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2014)

But as I said to Fragger yesterday, double nothing's still not a lot..
â‚¬158k to the winner - not a problem if you don't have a good week.


Next week though is a different ball game.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2014)

Imurg said:



			But as I said to Fragger yesterday, double nothing's still not a lot..
â‚¬158k to the winner - *not a problem if you don't have a good week.
Next week though is a different ball game*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'm using this week as a training run just to hone my finely tuned talents .

*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 16, 2014)

I forgot to change my team this week, only 5 playing, and my star man is not, so its going to be a poor points haul for me


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 16, 2014)

not much last week as I away and completely forgot. nevr mind it's only a game


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2014)

Go on Mr Grillo.
Only picked him cos he had a cool name


----------



## Siren (Feb 16, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Go on Mr Grillo.
Only picked him cos he had a cool name 

Click to expand...

Hes my Joker 

Been knocking on the door for a while now.


----------



## Siren (Feb 16, 2014)

Cursed him there didnt I?

9 on the first......


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2014)

C0ck!

Him not you 
Looks like I'm shouting for Aiken and Fichardt then :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2014)

Grillo is my star man too, so he takes a 9 on the first and it's all Sirens fault &#128523;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2014)

and now he's humped a drive deep into the jungle, Definately Sirens fault


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2014)

Well that's one way to try and blow the tournament win !


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 16, 2014)

just entered this, late so miles behind but I have picked an oddball team so might well catch folk up over the season


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2014)

Mmmm...
4 lines of Blue at the top of the board....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Mmmm...
4 lines of Blue at the top of the board....
		
Click to expand...

You can go off some people cant you 

At least one of my guys Horsey is clubhouse leader with about 4 to go
star man now T16th  grrrr


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2014)

This has "Playoff" written all over it.....


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Go on Mr Grillo.
Only picked him cos he had a cool name 

Click to expand...

Same as that, but a bad last round.
Aiken in the play off ........................ COME ON THOMAS!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
My Joker takes the plaudits with a fabulous putt in the play-off.
I finished with Joker in 1st place and three others in a tie for 5th. I must surely move up a bit this week.
Hoping to complete my hat-trick next week .................... meanwhile, back in the real world!

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Feb 16, 2014)

Winner 3x5 one of which was star man and I think Manley finished 13th.

Not bad but could have been so much better!


----------



## Break90 (Feb 16, 2014)

Star Man Aiken plus Horsey and Fichardt, not much else thoughâ€¦..


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2014)

Just seen the result, had a decent bet on Horsey as well as him being my star man so shame to see him end up 1 short


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2014)

1st and two 5ths by the looks of it.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2014)

1st, T3 + 3 x T5....
Unfortunately my star man was down the list...


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 16, 2014)

1st, 5th x 2, 9th x 1, and 20th x 2, the other four missed the cut.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Feb 16, 2014)

Only just joined......got a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2014)

7th for the week which saw me enter the top twenty in 19th position.
I guess I chose the wrong week to do well .


*Slime*.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 16, 2014)

That's a lot better than me, only made 7077 for the week and currently sit 7215th

Next comp will be interesting, the WGC Accenture Match play.


----------



## EuanRoss (Feb 17, 2014)

Star man wins for the 2nd week in a row. Wish I'd backed them at the bookies.


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2014)

So, the first hurdle takes out four of my team!
Six left, including my Joker, so I'm not expecting too much ....................... but then again ...........


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

had 8 through from round 1, not sure how but 2 of them are playing each other (thought id avoided that scenario), star man Garcia already into round 3. ok start


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Sergio nicely moving through the gears :whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			had 8 through from round 1, not sure how but 2 of them are playing each other (thought id avoided that scenario), star man Garcia already into round 3. ok start
		
Click to expand...

Its sounds like you were sensible and studied the draw.
Me im doomed


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Its sounds like you were sensible and studied the draw.
Me im doomed
		
Click to expand...

Yeah went through it in a fair bit of detail as punting a lot of the matches. A couple of awkward ones where Ive backed against a guy have in my fantasy team too lol


----------



## Break90 (Feb 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Its sounds like you were sensible and studied the draw.
Me im doomed
		
Click to expand...

So am I, forgot it was a wednesday start so most of my team (selected for last weeks tournament) are not even playing.

Schoolboy error


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Its sounds like you were sensible and studied the draw.
Me im doomed
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i spread mine evenly too. I think in the main the scores will be similar though as the limited amount of europeans to pick from etc.

The big one this week will be if someones star man wins. Big purse and star man win = Massive jump


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, mine are dropping like flies....


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 21, 2014)

Break90 said:



			So am I, forgot it was a wednesday start so most of my team (selected for last weeks tournament) are not even playing.

Schoolboy error
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^me too


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2014)

Just GMAC and Sergio left for me, Starman blew it on the 19th....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 21, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Just GMAC and Sergio left for me, Starman blew it on the 19th....
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, still Gmac is my main man


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2014)

A better week for me, thank you Victor (shame he didnt go on to win it) but scrambled up into the top 10 for now, still a mill behind though. Sergio conceding putts when start man didnt help either!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2014)

This was a chance this week to climb the leaderboard.
Should have studied more,changed my mind on a few,also messed up 2nd round when
2 of my players played each other.
Had the 2nd but not much more.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 24, 2014)

Dubuisson saved my bacon this week. Poor showing otherwise by the European boys.


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2014)

Disaster .................. nothing more to say ..................... except bugger.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Disaster .................. nothing more to say ..................... except bugger.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Not checked yet - already had the gloating text from Fragger - but I suspect the above counts for me too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

Got 1.8 million this week and flew up the leaderboard ne:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got 1.8 million this week and flew up the leaderboard ne:
		
Click to expand...


That's a good score mate.
I suppose nobody had the starman this week.
I wonder what the most money won could have been this week.
Im sure some clever bugger would have worked it all out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			That's a good score mate.
I suppose nobody had the starman this week.
I wonder what the most money won could have been this week.
Im sure some clever bugger would have worked it all out.
		
Click to expand...

Dubisson, McDowell and Garcia earned a fair amount this week - plus Els


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2014)

And so they're off for another week ........................ and I'm already a amn down!
Danny Willett has pulled out before taking a shot ................. bugger.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			And so they're off for another week ........................ and I'm already a amn down!
Danny Willett has pulled out before taking a shot ................. bugger.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

A certain poster has him as their star man I believe


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 27, 2014)

With a few still to tee off, I've got one in 3rd place and one on +3


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			A certain poster has him as their star man I believe 

Click to expand...

sigh


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got one in 1st at the moment, the rest are miles back ....................... I mean miles!


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			I've got one in 1st at the moment, the rest are miles back ....................... I mean miles!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Mine are all miles back :rofl:

I had a few brits in to start with but swapped them for a load of saffers. You can see from the leaderboard that was a great choice


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Mine are all miles back :rofl:

I had a few brits in to start with but swapped them for a load of saffers. You can see from the leaderboard that was a great choice 

Click to expand...

I've got six Saffers, three Englanders & a Frenchman, one Englander doing well, but he's not my Joker!

*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2014)

I make a mistake every week,took Wood out at the last minute.
I might give up soon


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

Things looking up, star man now 3rd. Rest still a bit crap though.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2014)

Morton Orum Madsen FTW!!!!


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got two sitting in joint 3rd, but my joker is still a bit off the pace!


*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 27, 2014)

Had Willet but everyone else 36 and above, 4 in top 8


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2014)

for the 2nd time in 3 weeks I forgot to change my team, so zero points for me this week


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2014)

louise_a said:



			for the 2nd time in 3 weeks I forgot to change my team, so zero points for me this week 

Click to expand...









*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2014)

And they're off!
And none of mine are under par for today, most are dropping shots like confetti!

*Slime*.


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 2, 2014)

Two missed cut, one was Willett, four tied sixth or better, could be a good week


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone else pick a Winner....?


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2014)

nope, hideous week here, star man withdraws and only got worse from there lol. Had a decent EW bet on Madsen and he plays the last 3 holes over the last 2 days in +6


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2014)

1st, 2nd = , 6th and 10th , alas star man way down in 50 th


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2014)

Just over 358k

That'll do.....


----------



## IainP (Mar 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Anyone else pick a Winner....?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, but only good enough for 18th for the week


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2014)

IainP said:



			Aye, but only good enough for 18th for the week
		
Click to expand...

Virtually given up on winning the league already - even if starmen win I' m still over 2 million behind and that's gonna take some pulling back..
No, my main focus now is beating Fragger.....normality restored after a blip last week...


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Anyone else pick a Winner....?
		
Click to expand...

I picked the winner, but my Joker was well down the list.
I also had 5th & 6th but very little else.
I totalled â‚¬404,900. I finished 9th for the week which saw me move up to 17th overall.
I've managed to pick three of the last four winners but the one I missed was last week's big money winner!


*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2014)

492,150 this week, lovely jubley


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2014)

five of my pick went home empty handed, had a total of 84k, getting closer to the bottom of the table


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2014)

Poor week with 3 missing the cut and my star man well down the field. This week should be interesting with a strong field to pick from. With McIlroy, McDowell and Garcia probably featuring in many teams


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Poor week with 3 missing the cut and my star man well down the field. This week should be interesting with a strong field to pick from. With McIlroy, McDowell and Garcia probably featuring in many teams
		
Click to expand...

Not a huge number of ET members to pick from though - many identical teams I feel.....


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2014)

In a quandary want to add Justin Rose but no idea who take out


J Blixt
L Donald
V Dubuisson
S Garcia
J Luiten
G McDowell
R McIlroy
L Oosthuizen
I Poulter
L Westwood

head says Poulter or Westwood, but I think they'll both come good. Just don't know.


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			In a quandary want to add Justin Rose but no idea who take out


J Blixt
L Donald
V Dubuisson
S Garcia
J Luiten
G McDowell
R McIlroy
L Oosthuizen
I Poulter
L Westwood

head says Poulter or Westwood, but I think they'll both come good. Just don't know.
		
Click to expand...

For your sake, I hope you took Blixt out, he's having bad one.


*Slime*.

P.S. Who did you chop? I won't tell anyone ............... honest!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 6, 2014)

In the end went with

H Stenson
L Donald
V Dubuisson
S Garcia
C Schwartzel
G McDowell
R McIlroy
L Oosthuizen
J Rose
P Uihlein


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2014)

based on the lack of posts I expect most had pretty bad weeks. Donaldson managed to rescue it for me, 1.2m for the week and the gap at the top down to "just" 500k now


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

fundy said:



			based on the lack of posts I expect most had pretty bad weeks. Donaldson managed to rescue it for me, 1.2m for the week and the gap at the top down to "just" 500k now
		
Click to expand...

A lot didn't seem to have Donaldson, luckily I did


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 10, 2014)

1.1m for me, moved up a few places, donlaldson accounted for almost half that and he wasn't my star man


----------



## Slime (Mar 16, 2014)

Ooooohhhhh, not a happy bunny!
Just returned from a holiday to find that I'd done really badly at the Cadillac.
Internet access was very sketchy but I managed to do a lucky dip for this week.
*Lucky dip my arse!*
I would have thought that a lucky dip would be from players in the upcoming event ......................... but oh no, not the case my friends.
Of the ten it picked for me, only two are competing this week .................. and that doesn't include my Joker!
On the bright side, both my players made the cut and are both within 13 shots of the lead!
Roll on next week.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm a bit confused for this week.  Is it the Eurasia Cup?
When I go to pick a team & hit the 'Next Tournament' button, none of the Eurasia Cup players are highlighted!
Any ideas why that should be the case?
Please help .................................. I need the money!


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm a bit confused for this week.  Is it the Eurasia Cup?
When I go to pick a team & hit the 'Next Tournament' button, none of the Eurasia Cup players are highlighted!
Any ideas why that should be the case?
Please help .................................. I need the money!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

nothing this week in the fantasy comp, little tourney in Spain next week seems to be what the "playing next week" is using and then be the Masters the following week


----------



## Siren (Mar 26, 2014)

600k prize pool in spain next week and then the masters!


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2014)

Siren said:



*600k prize pool in spain* next week and then the masters!
		
Click to expand...

And not much of that'll be heading my way, judging from today's scoring.
I've even got one guy who was three over after one hole!
Plenty of golf to be played yet, and we all know that next week is where it's at, I can't wait.


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2014)

I have guys on +12, +7, +6 +5 thru 6, + 5, +4 thru 8 and +3 - thats 7 that can be written off lol, at least my star man is under par


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2014)

fundy said:



			I have guys on +12, +7, +6 +5 thru 6, + 5, +4 thru 8 and +3 - thats 7 that can be written off lol, at least my star man is under par
		
Click to expand...


Not looking pretty for me as well


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh dear.
Not too good today with six comfortably below the cut line, including my Joker!
Still, I've got two in the top 25, so it's not all doom & gloom  !


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2014)

8 below the cut line here lol, but my joker has a share of the lead my only crumb of comfort


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine are pretty much all dead lol.

May as well blank this week and move on to the masters


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Mine are pretty much all dead lol.

May as well blank this week and move on to the masters 

Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

Got 4 left ! Two quit :sbox:


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2014)

fundy said:



			8 below the cut line here lol, but *my joker has a share of the lead* my only crumb of comfort
		
Click to expand...

Is that Warren or Horsey, I need to know which one to cheer on  !


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2014)

I have both the leaders- unfortunately my joker is exactly that.......


----------



## mchacker (Apr 4, 2014)

The two highest ranked players in the tournament(wood&wiesberger) let me down, how the hell does this game work again?


----------



## mchacker (Apr 5, 2014)

Make that three top ranked, Canizares now as well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2014)

2 retired,5 missed the cut including my star man, going to be a really bad week,
Unless you are a bookie in which case Ker-Ching


----------



## geejayboy28 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ramsay and Horsey left.....Star Man and One other retired, and 6 missed the cut. Really glad I didn't pick a horse in the National


----------



## Siren (Apr 5, 2014)

I think I have 2 left, horrid week but not one that matters thankfully


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 6, 2014)

Scraped 61K with Ramsey T2 and Horsey on 9K 
only 2 in it

Good job it wasnt a significant week, like next week


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2014)

Beat Ya!!!!!

75k.  -    whoopdy doo.....


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2014)

had Ramsey and Horsey as star man, thankfully a low price week!!!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2014)

Threads gone very quiet considering weve just had the masters week. Just shy of a million for me on the week, not great but seems to have moved me up into 3rd place overall and within 1/2 a mill of the top  Still a long way to go, off to Malaysia for this weeks


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2014)

So far behind it's a joke.....
I can pick a winner when first prize is Â£20......


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2014)

very poor â‚¬734,134 ............ or maybe Â£734,134. Knowing my luck it's probably $734,134.
Anyhow, a paltry 36th place this week which drops me down to 23rd overall .......................... a mere â‚¬1.5m off the top.
A lot of work to be done
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*and it starts NOW!*


*Slime*.

P.S. Sorry for shouting, it's just my self motivation technique!


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2014)

I told you so!
I've just picked my team ........................... can't fail ...................... all in the top twenty.
Move along now, there's nothing to see here.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2014)

This is just typical of my picks this Season...
Andy Sullivan - seems not many picked him this week
I did.
After 3 rounds he's sitting a couple behind Westwood having beaten him by 5 shots that day
So all the momentum is with him
And what does he do?
Shoots +6 and finishes T13......
OK it would only have been a 300k more than most but this sort of thing must have happened 4-5 times this year!

Almost as frustrating as the real thing!


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2014)

Imurg said:



			This is just typical of my picks this Season...
Andy Sullivan - seems not many picked him this week
I did.
After 3 rounds he's sitting a couple behind Westwood having beaten him by 5 shots that day
So all the momentum is with him
And what does he do?
Shoots +6 and finishes T13......
OK it would only have been a 300k more than most but this sort of thing must have happened 4-5 times this year!

Almost as frustrating as the real thing!
		
Click to expand...

I crossed 2 names off my list just before the start, Sullivan and Wiesberger  Had the obvious 2 but not a lot more


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2014)

My first "draft" included Willet, Colsearts and Wiesberger as well as Louis and Lee.....
Now that would have been a decent week......


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 20, 2014)

westwood and willetts in my pick this week,


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2014)

I reckon I've got about â‚¬900,000 with my Joker coming first and Oosthuizen coming third.
Should move back up into the top twenty .................... we'll see.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2014)

I didnt pick in time. Not much point in carrying on :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 20, 2014)

I only had 2 get through to the last 2 rounds, fortunately they were Westwood (joker) and Oosthuizen, I have missed to many weeks though and am barely in the top half of the table.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2014)

Westwood as my star player plus Louis and a few other in the top 10


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I only had 2 get through to the last 2 rounds, fortunately they were Westwood (joker) and Oosthuizen, I have missed to many weeks though and am barely in the top half of the table.
		
Click to expand...

Don't fret Lou - played every week and I'm not in a much better placing


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2014)

I've actually moved from 23rd to 15th this week, happy with that.
I see that Jake sneaked in with a 1st place this week!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Westwood as my star player plus Louis and a few other in the top 10
		
Click to expand...

What's your team name Phil?


*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 21, 2014)

westwood, willettand and oothuizen, did well for me

whilst my star player scored double points, a total of 0

week total 578,178


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone know *Liverpoolphil*'s team name?   


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Does anyone know *Liverpoolphil*'s team name?   


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty obvious?


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Its pretty obvious?
		
Click to expand...


Yup, and it's firmly in my sights now!

As for this week, they've suspended play with only five unfinished rounds.
I  should have played, I could maybe have beaten the American Sam Yi who  shot an eighteen over which included an eleven ................... I  could do that!

My Joker is not doing very well but I do have three at T9 or better, something to give me a bit of hope.
How are you guys all doing?



*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2014)

All I can say is....

The only good things to come out of Belgium are Chocolate and Stella!

God job Alvaro knows his way around the course......


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			All I can say is....

The only good things to come out of Belgium are *Chocolate and Stella*!

God job Alvaro knows his way around the course......
		
Click to expand...


And Fellaini ................ no, no, I mean Januzaj!
I mean, +5, what's that all about. I must remember to sack him at the next available opportunity!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			And Fellaini ................ no, no, I mean Januzaj!
I mean, +5, what's that all about. I must remember to sack him at the next available opportunity!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

If I posted here what I texted to Fragger this morning I'd be banned!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Imurg said:



			If I posted here what I texted to Fragger this morning I'd be banned!!
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Yup, and it's firmly in my sights now!

As for this week, they've suspended play with only five unfinished rounds.
I  should have played, *I could maybe have beaten the American Sam Yi who  shot an eighteen over which included an eleven *................... I  could do that!

My Joker is not doing very well but I do have three at T9 or better, something to give me a bit of hope.
How are you guys all doing?



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

And today he started with a birdie but quit after eight holes as he was already 17 over for the day!
He was +35 after 26 holes with three birdies! 
Meanwhile I now have eight through to the weekend with only one player less than 10 shots off the lead. 
My Joker is on -3. It's not all over yet.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2014)

Not too bad a day today.
My Joker is actually going in the right direction but is still a mahoosive twelve shots off the pace!
Up at the pointy end I have four a tied eleventh or better including Quiros in second spot just waiting for Levy to choke.


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2014)

horror tourney for me. obviously jettison Ilonen after he nearly shot 90 last week only to see him lying 3rd lol


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 26, 2014)

I have four in the top ten including my star man, another four in the top twenty one just outside, with only one missing the cut, let's hope for a good Sunday, and I might move up a few places.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2014)

Doing okish - hopefully will have a few in the top ten


----------



## paddyc (Apr 26, 2014)

Struggling again this week after a couple of months at the top of the GM league and got up to 3rd overall. Pick players one week who dont perform ,leave em out the next and they are up there in contention.Great!!


----------



## Hovisbap (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Alexander    

As far as I can see, no-one else in the top 40 had him 

Main man Poults did OK as well......... not a bad week


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2014)

I had a few around the top, but none actually at the top!
My Joker had a good last day and I've finished with â‚¬627,882 for my troubles.
Hopefully I'll move up a couple of spots .................... we'll see!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2014)

Oh my word, what a disaster!
Six of my muppets missed the cut and the remaining four are struggling.
I'll have to write this week off methinks!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2014)

7 through, maybe 8 - have to double check.
Ma main Man TommyF is up there with Broberg and a couple of others.

Yep, just Dyson and Ramsey displaying Muppetry this week...


----------



## upsidedown (May 2, 2014)

7 through but star player joint last , but at least made cut.


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2014)

am in ok shape going into round 4, be happy to see Bourdy go low in the morning though not overly chuffed I removed Anders Hansen at the last minute (hes a must in tournies in china lol)


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2014)

Rubbish .................. absolute rubbish!
Only got one better than 27th. Bad week.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2014)

Good luck picking a team this week Guys.......:mmm:


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Good luck picking a team this week Guys.......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean ...................... who are those guys?
Hardly a stellar field. but hopefully I'll do better than the â‚¬50,000 I won last week!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2014)

Having failed last week in a two bit tournament the BMW PGA grabs my attention.
Interesting that no-one has posted their current situation so far ......................... thought I'd start.
Charl was pants, all the others made the cut.
I sacked Bjorn recently after a dismal display and I then, at the last minute, picked Westood in place of Donald ............. woops!
Of the nine I have left, seven are -2 or better with my Joker also on -2.
This week could develope into something spectacular ................ it could just as easily turn into a train wreck!
Enjoying watching it though.

*
Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 25, 2014)

Well, it appears that my Star man has only gone and won!!!
Loads a points more than Fragger!!!!

Life is good!


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2014)

changed my star man from rory to someone who then missed the cut by a shot  other than that ok but hugely costly that as plenty will have rory as starman this week so expect im a mill further back again


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			changed my star man from rory to someone who then missed the cut by a shot  other than that ok but hugely costly that as plenty will have rory as starman this week so expect im a mill further back again
		
Click to expand...

My joker made the cut but was miles back.
A large backward move for me I suspect with winnings of around â‚¬1,300,000.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2014)

I've got one in the play-off, thank goodness, everything else went south for me this week!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2014)

Bugger.


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2014)

Best week ever lol, shame theyre playing for a few beers and a bag of crisps!

Have the two in the play off, my star man 3rd and also both that came 5th

Might get me 100k back v the field hehe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2014)

I was looking good for a very good week with star man leading and 4 more in the top ten ! But still a good week with 4 in the top 6 including star man and another 2 in the top 15


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2014)

Main objective completed once more - Fragger beaten....


----------



## paddyc (Jun 8, 2014)

fundy said:



			Best week ever lol, shame theyre playing for a few beers and a bag of crisps!

Have the two in the play off, my star man 3rd and also both that came 5th

Might get me 100k back v the field hehe
		
Click to expand...

I should think everyone would have had either luiten or wiesburger as their star man this week, but thats a great pick on Lundberg Steve., I don't think many would have picked him.He did not make my initial squad of 23 let alone my starting team based on his recent form.


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2014)

I had four T9 or better, including my joker, but not the winner.
I'm not expecting much movement this week.


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2014)

seems i was 21st in the whole comp this week, shame it wasnt for proper money  still 400k behind in our league


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2014)

fundy said:



			seems i was 21st in the whole comp this week, shame it wasnt for proper money  still 400k behind in our league
		
Click to expand...

Only 400........try 1.6 million!!!!!!
That's why I'm only in it to beat Fragger now - unless I pick a rank outsider to win a Major I can't pick up that much slack.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 15, 2014)

Anybody got Kaymer as star man this week?


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Anybody got Kaymer as star man this week? 

Click to expand...

haha, i did have a peek yesterday and saw that you did wd Sir, sadly Stenson for me, will settle for him coming 2nd now lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Anybody got Kaymer as star man this week? 

Click to expand...


Rory for me but have Kaymer and a few others up around the top 20


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2014)

Donald was my Joker and was one of seven who missed the cut for me this week ............................ bugger.



*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Jun 15, 2014)

ive got Kaymer but not a great week


----------



## Siren (Jun 16, 2014)

I swapped Kaymer for Donald. Not my best choice.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha, i did have a peek yesterday and saw that you did wd Sir, sadly Stenson for me, will settle for him coming 2nd now lol
		
Click to expand...

Cheers 

After missing that week where Westwood won in Malaysia and virtually everyone had him as star man this should put me back in the game at least. :whoo:

Roll on the open. I think that will be harder to pick the winner.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't you mean back on top Birchy....?


----------



## Birchy (Jun 16, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Don't you mean back on top Birchy....?
		
Click to expand...

Woo hoo :whoo:

Long way to go with 2 majors left but back in the game at least


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2014)

oh well, Stensons last day proved very costly to me, still 400k behind lol, just behind a different leader (feels like weve gone back to last yr again!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2014)

Good week for me - big jump up the table


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2014)

Bad week for me - big jump down the table.:angry:


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2014)

hideous putting day from McDowell the 2nd costly Sunday in a row from my starmen  Picked Ilonen many times this yr but left him out this week too


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2014)

I found Ilonen so hard to pick - he's up and down more often than......well, you know...

Got DannyBoy and GMAC so not bad a week - Starman missed the cut but the No.1 aim (beating Fragger) has been achieved again - Huzzah!!!!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 22, 2014)

Had Gmac, Fisher, Wood, Bourdy, and Baldwin

5 in the Top 10 but no bloomin' winer


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2014)

Big D 88 said:



			Had Gmac, Fisher, Wood, Bourdy, and Baldwin

*5 in the Top 10* but no bloomin' winer
		
Click to expand...

I had one in the top 25!
I've had a total mare this week, fading fast.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 22, 2014)

Very annoyed this week, have picked Ilonen many times this season but swapped him for Willett at the last minute as Mikko had been letting me down.


----------



## Siren (Jun 22, 2014)

Terrible week, 5 missed the cut


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2014)

Doh!
I had a senior moment this week and forgot to change my team and now I have no Joker!
Only seven started, five made the cut and I've got four tied 10th or better!
Fluking it right now, hope my luck carries over to Sunday!


*Slime*.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 29, 2014)

Slime said:



			Doh!
I had a senior moment this week and forgot to change my team and now I have no Joker!
Only seven started, five made the cut and I've got four tied 10th or better!
Fluking it right now, hope my luck carries over to Sunday!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

7 made the cut

Jaidee, Willett, Dyson, Madsen, Hatton,Fisher and Casey

Although doesnt like any will pick up 1st place


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2014)

Of the five who got through to the weekend, four of them dropped back alarmingly and the other missed out in the play-off!
Hey-ho.


*Slime*.


----------



## Hovisbap (Jun 29, 2014)

Not a bad week, my star man missed the cut but I had 3 in the play off


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2014)

Just shy of 350k this week and that's with that Joker of mine (Kaymer) missing the cut...


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey, my Joker wasn't even playing!
â‚¬262,200 for me as my slide down the rankings swiftly gathers pace!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2014)

Most importantly I think I took Fragger by another 15k - and his Joker made the cut!


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2014)

Joker lost the play off heads up, should still be 450k ish but couldve done with Stenson winning


----------



## Birchy (Jul 6, 2014)

G MAC :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2014)

Birchy said:



			G MAC :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Stadler's bogey on the last didn't do me any harm either!
I'm assuming he was your Joker, I'm also assuming he was most peoples' Joker too!


*Slime*.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 6, 2014)

Had GMAC, but sadly not as captain 

Also had jaidee, baldwin, bourdy and kaymer in the top20


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2014)

Good week this week.
Earned â‚¬1,405,862. 
Hoping to climb quite a few places!


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2014)

BOOM Justin :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

Poor week for me


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			BOOM Justin :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Starman again Birchy?

You're a Git!!!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			BOOM Justin :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

damn, have I not made any ground on you 

nice call again sir lol


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Starman again Birchy?

You're a Git!!!!
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			damn, have I not made any ground on you 

nice call again sir lol
		
Click to expand...

Thanks gents, i think lol.

Really got the lucky touch at the moment


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2014)

Just short of a million and Fragger's done me by â‚¬13500.....
Always next week.....


----------



## Siren (Jul 13, 2014)

worst week of the year for me.... I didnt have rose


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2014)

Upto 3rd but the gap to Birchy still 1m or so after last week, looks like my star mans gonna have to win the open 

I see Birchy is up to 14th overall, good effort again sir!


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2014)

Had a mare because, after making my changes, only eight players appeared on my team sheet and I had no star man!!!
Feeling a little bit robbed .
I still made a few bob though, in fact, â‚¬969,485 thanks to Rose.
Roll on next week!


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 14, 2014)

fundy said:



			Upto 3rd but the gap to Birchy still 1m or so after last week, looks like my star mans gonna have to win the open 

I see Birchy is up to 14th overall, good effort again sir!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers 

Was miles back at one point so just shows a few lucky star man picks can get you right up there!

Tough to pick a star man this week.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 3, 2014)

How we all looking this week? Had a nightmare the last few weeks with missing a week while i was away and a crap open.

Bit better this week if Rory gets it done.

Will have to pick my star man a bit closer to the deadline from now on as well


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



*How we all looking this week?* Had a nightmare the last few weeks with missing a week while i was away and a crap open.

Bit better this week if Rory gets it done.

Will have to pick my star man a bit closer to the deadline from now on as well 

Click to expand...

Not bad right now.
I've got five at T9 and better. I'm hoping Rory settles down and gets it done, although his driving has been a bit sketchy on the last few holes.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

It would appear that just about everybody above me in the GM League has Rory as their Joker so I'm not expecting to move too far forward!
I could certainly do with Bradley & Leishman having a mare coming home, but then again, I expect everyone would want that too!


*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Aug 3, 2014)

if it stays like this ive had a very very good week

which makes up for forgetting last week!


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2014)

Siren said:



*if it stays like this ive had a very very good week
*
which makes up for forgetting last week!
		
Click to expand...

But, unfortunately, so has everyone else :angry:.


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2014)

not having McIlroy as starman proved very costly this week  over 2.5 behind now and down to 6th


----------



## Hovisbap (Aug 4, 2014)

fundy said:



			not having McIlroy as starman proved very costly this week  over 2.5 behind now and down to 6th 

Click to expand...

And who's going to be brave enough not to have him as star man next again this week?


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2014)

Hovisbap said:



			And who's going to be brave enough not to have him as star man next again this week?
		
Click to expand...

I cant afford to as assume those ahead of me will have, have to try to be different again and hope to get him beat


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2014)

As i said a few weeks ago, I'm so far behind the leaders only a miracle will see me in the hunt so my focus has been on beating Fragger....

And once again, albeit by â‚¬5k this week, he has succumbed so I have a healthy lead over the floppy shafted-one!


----------



## Siren (Aug 4, 2014)

not a bad week but way behind now and hoping for a miracle


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2014)

fundy said:



			I cant afford to as assume those ahead of me will have, have to try to be different again and hope to get him beat
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.
I'm thinking of having an 'outsider' as my Joker in the hope that I manage to steal a march over the rest of the field.


*Slime*.


----------



## gripitripit (Aug 5, 2014)

I got overall week posistion 356. I was 48 overall for the week of th Open. Not bad considering I have not changed my team since The Masters.


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2014)

I stuck with the team that did me proud last week ........................... oh dear!
Second round is nearly done and I've only got three players under par!
I need some inspired golf over the weekend from those that manage to scrape past the cut mark.
Three have definitely missed out and four are hovering around the bubble.


*Slime*.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 21, 2014)

Bloody annoyed with this now. For the second time in recent weeks, have selected and changed my team based on the green tabs in the tournament to be played, only to find out today that 4 of my selected players aren't playing..... frustrating as last time 6 of my selected players didn't play...... have had a couple of good results recently and moved up a bit, but undone by this rubbish.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2014)

When did you update your team? I updated mine on Monday, checked back on Weds and noticed that the green tabs hadn't updated from the previous tournament, so had to pretty much change my entire team. Just glad I noticed! Got Donaldson, Luiten, Bourdy and skipper Gallacher going along nicely. Just need Baldwin, Dyson and Fisher to step their games up in the 2nd round to avoid missing the cut.


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2014)

I purposely avoided having Donaldson as my captain this week on the assumption that most people would. That way, if my captain manages to win, I'll gain a bit of ground.
I'm struggling to make headway and am therefore having to go for the element of suprise in order to steal a march over those above me!
This week it's not looking good.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 14, 2014)

Paul Casey youuuuuuu daaaa mannnnn :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Paul Casey youuuuuuu daaaa mannnnn :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I bet you're cussing Tommy B...!!!

Inspired Sir!


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2014)

Not interested.
Forgot to change my team ................. doh!
Only won a bit of pocket money.


*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 14, 2014)

Managed to beat Imurg
Only 1.4 mil behind...........


Well that's alright then .....


----------



## macca64 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the 1st 3 right in the welsh open, didn't check the rest, but still came in at nearly 6000, I give up !


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2014)

I only managed â‚¬594,348 because I didn't have Joost as my Joker!
Slipping out of contention, but there are some huge money events on the horizon!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2014)

So Fragger keeps telling me - he's still 2 million behind....:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So Fragger keeps telling me - he's still 2 million behind....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So little bro 
Half way through day 3 of the Alfred Dunhill and your star man Jooooooooooost is on -4 in T44
Whereas my Star Man Rory is T1 at -12

Obviously thought Rory would have a Ryder Cup hangover

Think that deficit is looking a little smaller now &#128526;


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, you had to pick right sooner or later............:ears:


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2014)

I finished the week with â‚¬876,054 this week.
I'm not sure, but I'm hoping to jump up a spot or two on the assumption that no-one had Wilson or Fleetwood as their Joker!
I guess I'll find out a bit later!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi guys.
I'm having a bit of trouble with the European Tour site and was wondering whether or not it was just me!
The site has obviously changed. Having clicked on European Tour in the Menu I then have access to the live leaderboard.
This is where it goes bad because, after bringing up the leaderboard, my team members are not highlighted .......................... are yours?


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine are...

Might be worth logging out and back in again.
A couple of weeks ago it was highlighting my players from the previous week although the team screen showed the changes.
Logged out and back in again and it was fine....


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Might be worth logging out and back in again.
		
Click to expand...

From now on I will refer to you as The Wise One.
Thanks mate,


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2014)

And it's all over, reduced to a 36 hole tournament!
I wish I'd known , I'd have picked a sprint team, not a marathon one .
Didn't score well, Joker missed the cut, bugger.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2014)

Angry man!
Two of my team, selected from the 'next tournament' section, aren't playing!
What's that all about?



*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2014)

Discussed this with Fragger this morning - they may be running the Matchplay and the Hong Kong side by side so both events count.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2014)

Good shout, thanks ........................... back in the game!


*Slime*.


----------



## Hovisbap (Oct 15, 2014)

Slime said:



			Angry man!
Two of my team, selected from the 'next tournament' section, aren't playing!
What's that all about?




*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me ... :~(


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2014)

It's ysing both thr matchplay and Hong Kong Tournie as Imurg has mentioned


----------



## Hovisbap (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's ysing both thr matchplay and Hong Kong Tournie as Imurg has mentioned
		
Click to expand...


OK, cool.

Cheers


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2014)

It's looking like another poor week for me.
One left in Hong Kong and four left in The Volvo .......................... no joker in sight!
Fortunately, my matchplayers are all in different matches which means that I might end up with four in the semi-finals, or none!


*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Oct 18, 2014)

Only Stenson left for me who luckily is my joker.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2014)

Three through to the semi-finals which guarantees me at least one finalist!
Wooo hooo.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 19, 2014)

Stenson looks like he has bombed this, not playing well today at all. Similar story for Luiten as well really!


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2014)

I reckon on about â‚¬750,000 this week.
Not sure which way I'm going to move, if at all!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2014)

â‚¬770k + a bit.
I doubt many will move unless they had Illonen or had Henrik as Starman.
Tragically, I may have beaten Fragger by 13k.....,:clap:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 19, 2014)

Just over 1 million for me. Shame Stenson couldnt win it, would have come in handy


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2014)

Good luck picking a team this week...............
Got 8 and its a pin in the page for the other 2.....!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 20, 2014)

only just over 1/2m for me even though 9/10 of the players earned money,

lucky dip this week, it has to work some time


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2014)

Finished in 17th for this week meaning I remain unchanged at 12th overall.
Desperate to make the top ten!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2014)

Can I just say I had a 1,2,3 this week with Starman in 2nd place..............

Quite pleased with that - but why does it never happen on a BIG week?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Can I just say I had a 1,2,3 this week with Starman in 2nd place..............

Quite pleased with that - but why does it never happen on a BIG week?
		
Click to expand...


Same here 

Also had a few other finishes but didnt really earn much


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2014)

Me too, but my Joker withdrew after the first round ..................... typical!
I also had another four players at T15 or better which should prevent me falling too many places.
I've earned â‚¬492,341 this week.
The big money starts from next week ................. bring it on!


*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 29, 2014)

the lucky dip turned out to be unlucky, only 43k last week, do you think it could be a bit late to challenge the leaders


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2014)

Been done again...... changed team on Tuesday after notification email...... just looked at the current standings and my starman isn't even playing.... despite being picked from players listed as playing in the tournament. This is the third time it's happened in the last month or so..... getting cheesed off with it... last season of playing this methinks..


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2014)

Who was your starman..?


----------



## Siren (Oct 30, 2014)

Fleetwood was a great pick.............................


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2014)

Took a gamble with the starman to try and get top spot. Bad choice :rofl: Koepka had a shocker

At least I have got Levy in this week.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2014)

I was lucky enough to drop Stenson last night when I discovered that he wasn't playing!
I almost picked Koepka, (+1), to replace him, but went for Luiten, (Par), instead.
Three in the top eleven ............................. but a long way to go yet!


*Slime*.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Who was your starman..?
		
Click to expand...

Stenson.......was a green tab in the list when I selected, didn't find out until today that he wasn't playing


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2014)

need_my_wedge said:



			Stenson.......was a green tab in the list when I selected, didn't find out until today that he wasn't playing 

Click to expand...

He withdrew early tuesday - sometimes takes a few hours for the website to be updated.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2014)

Fleetwood as star man isn't working out as intended......


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2014)

Another miserable Sunday for me with a couple at T4.
The others largely tumbled today .............................. but not as badly as Jiminez.
 A 13 on the par 4 9th! Not a good time to ask for an autograph!


*Slime*.


â‚¬1,922,925 this week.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 2, 2014)

611k this weekend, I think this is the first time all 10 players I selected have made the cut/

12080th position this week, 12218th overall, WOW that's impressive....not


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2014)

1.5 mil this week for me - shot me up the leaderboard


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			611k this weekend, I think* this is the first time all 10 players I selected have made the cut*/

12080th position this week, 12218th overall, WOW that's impressive....not
		
Click to expand...

There was no cut .......................... but don't tell anyone.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			611k this weekend, I think this is the first time all 10 players I selected have made the cut
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your bubble Mate, but there was no cut this week...:clap:

An OK week, nothing spectacular except increasing my lead over Fragger to â‚¬1.66 mill with 3 to go...my only target since I'm about 3+ million behind the leader:rofl:


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2014)

Although I won â‚¬1,922,925 this week, the site has me only winning â‚¬1,059,658!!!
I hope this gets sorted.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2014)

Slime said:



			Although I won â‚¬1,922,925 this week, the site has me only winning â‚¬1,059,658!!!
I hope this gets sorted.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Is you 1.9 in dollars  rather than Euros...?


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 2, 2014)

Slime said:



			There was no cut .......................... but don't tell anyone.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

That would be why then


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Is you 1.9 in dollars  rather than Euros...?
		
Click to expand...

Euros. 
I took my winnings from here;
http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2014/tournamentid=2014086/leaderboard/index.html



*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2014)

Pass......


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2014)

Not looking too good ............................. again!
Victor decides to withdraw, which doesn't help.
Only three of my guys are under par, but that does include McDowell and young Olesen. Lets hope he can hold it all together for his final round!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2014)

I've just realised that if I am to move forward I need Kaymer to have a real nightmare tomorrow.
He's a popular choice as Joker, along with Rose & Garcia who are both at +3.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2014)

It ended up a good week for me as I finished 3rd in the GM league this week!
I earned â‚¬1,078,434 thanks, mostly, to McDowell and my Joker, Olesen :thup:.
I do like him .............................. he's a Man United supporter, as it happens.
Overall, I stood still, but closed the gap on one or two above me.


*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Nov 9, 2014)

ive had a terrible week because I forgot to change my players around after last week lol.


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2014)

Siren said:



			ive had a terrible week because I forgot to change my players around after last week lol.
		
Click to expand...

i've done that twice now and I'm beginning to think that it's not a good plan!


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like Birchy is back on top :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice one Scott....good job I'm only 3 or 4 million behind you.....
I know, if I pick 10 players that nobody else picks and they all come topm10 with the starman winning, I guess I might have a chance of overtaking you......

At least Fragger has been well and truly put to the sword!!! Fancy dropping Poulter for FrenchVic at the last moment....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2014)

I had a mare this week & slipped down a few spots!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm currently sitting in 16th spot in the GM league, so I need a good week if I'm to get anywhere near the top ten.
For that reason I picked a player as my Joker that I knew no-one else would, in fact, only two teams in the top fifteen have him in their team!
He's currently one off the lead ......................... due to a double bogey on sixteen!!
Come on Thorbjorn, do it for *Slime*.
I currently have five within four of the lead, but then again, I expect we all have.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2014)

Boom winner  (again) :whoo:

Gutted i didnt make the top ten overall but cant complain too much :cheers:


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2014)

Youda Man Scott!

Happy with 8th after a very slow start
Even happier that Fragger is firmly in his place!!:cheers:


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a nightmare.
I had to gamble ......................... and it didn't pay off! 
I had great fun though, but was penalised by failing to change my team a couple of times.
Already looking forward to next year's event.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Good last week and sneaked above a few including Slime :whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations to Birchy for winning the tournament, Mike is busy scraping the back of the GM cupboard to find a suitable prize.
The final table is below, apologies for the formatting.


1		Scott 	Birchys Bandits	40,114,339
2		berardo grego	BerryRoma	39,530,629
3		Gary Mackay	Wave Dubai	38,918,030
4		Staarass 	Staarflight	38,438,928
5		Jimmy Donoher 	The Galactic Empire	38,167,344
6		pedickinson 	Honcho's Heroes	36,903,768
7		Jan David Lindgren	jdlgreatballstrikers	36,562,981
8		Ian Murgatroyd	Pargrinders	36,350,487
9		Jake O'Reilly	Iron Men	36,123,915
10		rich.coleman 	Fenominal	36,112,627
11		Bryan Bateman	Poulters Tartan Trews	35,673,858
12		Bill Adamson	Heworth10	35,500,633
13		Ken Macfie	Effenbees	35,385,114
14		andytaylor_7 	Balls of Furyk	35,297,628
15		barriemorgan 	barries bunkers	35,103,253
16		IanCLvpl 	Barca GC	34,853,303
17		tailormade368 	Tailormade	34,788,483
18		Slime. 	Slime's Slammers.	34,497,759
19		Siren1927 	Rorysoldclubs	34,382,504
20		Philip Murgatroyd	Team Fragger	34,096,036
21		Gordon Johnston	Deadly Duffers	33,937,050
22		Steinthor 	Levell	33,315,139
23		westy666 	Hackers Home	32,934,337
24		Come On Wind 	10MenWent2Mow	32,897,050
25		james 	Robbo's Wranglers	32,534,883
26		drewnicolson 	Highland Eagles	32,127,018
27		ma_bass 	Level Golf Party	31,362,706
28		TonyMonk 	First time Lucky	31,198,332
29		Bottlejobs 	Lost Your Fredrik Andersson	31,163,511
30		David Parry	Daves Duffers	30,500,117
31		steve montague	fundys duck hookers	30,316,390
32		steve.hudson 	Hovisbap	30,291,447
33		Iain T P 	2014 hopefuls	29,853,542
34		dave.spratt 	Khamelion's Kohorts	29,671,769
35		beezerk2001 	Beezerkers	29,662,777
36		kreddan 	RODEO TWIGS	29,326,328
37		Patrick Chalklin	paddy's field	29,184,521
38		HickoryShaft 	HickoryShafters	28,442,636
39		road2ruin 	Hackers	28,337,688
40		Bryan Swift	Swifties	28,164,663
41		Kieran Reddan	The Black Ninjas	27,712,501
42		StitchCoyle 	The Professionals	27,696,087
43		lawrencewillmington 	Turning Japanese 	27,357,144
44		gripitripit 	Cupid Stunts 	26,821,850
45		mac sultani	maccas men	26,806,206
46		Mastersma 	Mattyboy's Masterplan	26,484,285
47		aidimech 	Bennetts Bandits	26,030,115
48		grant_d 	hackers heroes	25,994,124
49		Stephen Anderson	Pars1885	25,848,109
50		DRS 	Nothreeputtsplease	25,728,812
51		Marshy77 	3Putt	25,246,837
52		3putter 	cant putt, wont putt!	25,199,483
53		Sean Murphy	PinSeeking	25,052,121
54		Ben Gilg	Upsidedown	23,298,018
55		Nick Garbutt	Garush34	22,602,242
56		danbaylis 	Happy Slappers	21,521,091
57		Dave1988 	Foreee-midable	21,504,876
58		golf 	The Turnberry Team	21,488,518
59		Oisin 	Major Contenders	20,645,037
60		Adam Heyes	Ducksters	20,634,432
61		ndr.bourne 	Bourne to win	20,590,725
62		fullthrottle 	Fore	20,582,981
63		alexandergrandiventu 	ALEX HEAT23	19,886,857
64		davidy233 	Grange	19,554,152
65		pyon.game 	VaVaVoom is a lie	18,496,525
66		David Munro	davidsEagles	18,486,393
67		Andy808 	Andy's Acers	18,275,426
68		rajarella 	bogeymen	17,892,913
69		adiemellish 	Adiemels wonders	17,558,424
70		Keel Timmins 	The Villans	17,119,570
71		matthewd2000 	MD Rovers	16,886,592
72		pokerjoke 	Ryans Raiders	16,198,461
73		Frank McGOWAN	Taipan	14,863,667
74		Ninetys Aces 	Ninetys Angels	13,919,765
75		madds 	Adds' lads	13,680,679
76		mcsmithy21 	Cider Tour Pro's	13,500,659
77		will_c_clarke 	Mulliganandagain....	12,288,143
78		midnight14 	The Gimp Returns	12,213,843
79		andy.t.wright21 	Northern Monkey's	11,791,876
80		howard.orton123 	The Didsbury Duffers	11,481,923
81		Stephen Gibbs	Duff Central	11,288,890
82		JohnnyShep 	Shanks Anonymous 	10,814,563
83		Stuart 	El Bandito	10,369,450
84		bradders.bradford 	BraddersBoys	9,770,177
85		andy_r_00 	I Need A Chipper	8,776,255
86		nicolap 	Davidg2010uk	8,013,167
87		Ed.Smith 	Fighting Like Beavers	7,807,424
88		Joey Cullen	Aaalways Trying	7,414,705
89		alansnell41 	Foreplay	4,470,799
90		Ashford 	ArnoldArmChewer	4,182,437


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good last week and sneaked above a few including Slime :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


I demand a drugs test .
Well done Phil :thup: ..................................... you bugger!


*Slime*.


----------

